# New Allen Edmonds Models



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't know who else got their fall catalogue recently or checked the website but AE has some new models for the fall. The Cavanaugh seems to be the new penny loafer model, although not having it in burgundy is strange. I also kind of like the McKinley, a more casual penny/boat shoe hybrid. Also of note is a dark brown MacNeil.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

The Cavanaugh looks intriguing since it's done on a tried and true last. I gave away my Patriots because they were just too damn uncomfortable.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

New AE models are discussed in the below thread 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?190389-New-AE-Offerings


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

CMDC said:


> Also of note is a dark brown MacNeil.


Good.
Was worried that the venerable MacNeil was just being left in plain old black for a while.
Sadly they didn't listen to my input and bring in burgundy calf as a regular MacNeil option.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

triumph said:


> New AE models are discussed in the below thread
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?190389-New-AE-Offerings


That thread is for bashing new AE models. This thread seems a bit more positive


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> The Cavanaugh looks intriguing since it's done on a tried and true last. I gave away my Patriots because they were just too damn uncomfortable.


Those Cavanaughs in brown calf are calling my name. They're a dead ringer for my beloved AE Cameron's except with a pinch instead of a full strap.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

haha sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like the Cavanaugh replaced the Walden at that price. I hope these fit well. My luck with AE loafers has been very spotty lately. Like Uncle Bill, my Patriots hurt and the last pair of Waldens I purchased are unwearable.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I really liked the Cavanaugh too! But, a penny loafer that doesn't come in burgundy? I noticed the Hyde Park Tassel looks VERY similar to a Johnston Murphy tassel loafer called the Vauter. 

But, my favorite of the new ones had to be the Central Park w/suede! 

By the way, I have lots of older style Allen Edmonds that are not my size.  

Biscayne, Park Avenue, Saratoga, Sutton, Berwick, Benton, Polo, Riviera, Cole, Woodstock, Fifth Avenue, Cody, Sanford, Monterrey, Bond Street, Bishop, Madrid, Mansfield, Richmond, Berkshire, Bergamo, Delray, and more!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> That thread is for bashing new AE models. This thread seems a bit more positive


The mentioned thread is for discussing all new AEs not specifically for bashing. That thread is actually meant to be an AE catchall. What we really need is a thread just called The Allen Edmonds thread.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm a little intrigued by the Odenwald boot, if not to have a knockaround boot I can beat the crap out of. although, I don't think their product shots do much justice to their shoes. I'd be curious to see pics of these in the wild. not really a fan of the 4 eyelet look though on a boot


----------



## Scottyb06 (Jan 9, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> i'm a little intrigued by the Odenwald boot, if not to have a knockaround boot I can beat the crap out of. although, I don't think their product shots do much justice to their shoes. I'd be curious to see pics of these in the wild. not really a fan of the 4 eyelet look though on a boot


I'm thinking of buying this boot. If I order it from AE can they put a v-tread tap sole on it? Or, if I chose to get a topy sole installed by a local cobbler, would AE still recraft the shoe later on?


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Scottyb06 said:


> Or, if I chose to get a topy sole installed by a local cobbler, would AE still recraft the shoe later on?


From one of the FAQs on their website on recrafting they say that work by others may prevent recrafting. See: https://content.allenedmonds.com/pdf/AE_Recrafting_FAQ_2014.pdf


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

gaseousclay said:


> i'm a little intrigued by the Odenwald boot, if not to have a knockaround boot I can beat the crap out of. although, I don't think their product shots do much justice to their shoes. I'd be curious to see pics of these in the wild. not really a fan of the 4 eyelet look though on a boot


I'm a photography geek and I stay away from product photography, it's an art and I've been to the Allen Edmonds Store in NYC to see a pair of shoes in person only to find the colour is nothing like what the website looks like. Add in variances with computer and laptop screens, take that product shot as an approximation if it's not a black shoe.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I am pretty excited about these loafers. They are the most weejun looking loafer I have seen from AE. I did not know it at first, but it turns out that a pinch penny is my preferred style.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Trad-ish said:


> Looks like the Cavanaugh replaced the Walden at that price. I hope these fit well. My luck with AE loafers has been very spotty lately. Like Uncle Bill, my Patriots hurt and the last pair of Waldens I purchased are unwearable.


 The Cavanaugh and Walden share the same last so in theory they should fit the same. In terms of colour IF I were to order a pair of Cavanaughs would be the dark brown, I'm not that fussy it's not a dark burgundy. Now to just throw it out there Rancourt's beef roll penny loafers come in in around the same price point in Horween #8 Cromexal, slightly more casual but hey, I work in marketing, not accounting or law.

If I do order a pair of Cavanaugh's I endeavour to update the forum as to their comfort.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> The mentioned thread is for discussing all new AEs not specifically for bashing. That thread is actually meant to be an AE catchall. What we really need is a thread just called The Allen Edmonds thread.


Thanks for clarifying that on my behalf, Dmontez. If the thread ended up seeming like it was all about bashing new AE models, well then, that's not my fault, but that of AE! 

Just kidding. Here's a link to the Fall 2014 catalogue. I was going to ask if anyone had the link, but then decided not to be lazy so I simply searched for it myself:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Ok the Cavanaugh looks like a direct replacement for the Walden since they share the same last and when you squint they look pretty similar. I want to give loafers another shot, the big question is do I order a pair of Cavanaughs or spend just a bit more money and go with the Rancourt Beefroll Pennies in 11B?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> Ok the Cavanaugh looks like a direct replacement for the Walden since they share the same last and when you squint they look pretty similar. I want to give loafers another shot, the big question is do I order a pair of Cavanaughs or spend just a bit more money and go with the Rancourt Beefroll Pennies in 11B?


The Rancourt Beefrolls aren't comparable to the Cavanaugh, IMO. They only come in very casual leathers like CXL, Latigo and Buckaroo, or much more expensive shell cordovan. You would have to look at one of their calfskin pennies, like the weltline penny for $330 for a direct comparison:

I've been satisfied with most of the AE pennies I've had (except the Walden) but Rancourt can accommodate custom requests, different left/right sizes etc. if you need it. If the price difference isn't an issue and you're confident in your Rancourt size, I'd say go with them.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Trad-ish said:


> Looks like the Cavanaugh replaced the Walden at that price.


Just glancing at them it appears they're the Walden but without the glossy leather. If so, then that's a step forward!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

If you have time please let me know, as specifically as possible, where or how they were uncomfortable. I have five pairs of Patriots. I have an Allen Edmonds "C" width foot. (In many of their lasts) I purchase 10.5D, (knowing I'm usually a "C") and they are still tight over the vamp, right across the strap, and especially on the inside/medial aspect of both shoes.

I have to stretch them for a comfortable fit.

Thanks,



hardline_42 said:


> Those Cavanaughs in brown calf are calling my name. They're a dead ringer for my beloved AE Cameron's except with a pinch instead of a full strap.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> If you have time please let me know, as specifically as possible, where or how they were uncomfortable. I have five pairs of Patriots. I have an Allen Edmonds "C" width foot. (In many of their lasts) I purchase 10.5D, (knowing I'm usually a "C") and they are still tight over the vamp, right across the strap, and especially on the inside/medial aspect of both shoes.
> 
> I have to stretch them for a comfortable fit.
> 
> Thanks,


I'm not sure if you were referring to me, since I didn't claim to have any discomfort in the post you quoted. However, I will say that I buy all of my loafers such that they are tighter than comfortable at first. Sometimes, painfully so. If not, I end up with a sloppy mess of a shoe before their first resole. I did find the Waldens intolerable, but that was more as a result of the incessant squeaking when I walked and the plasticky leather.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> If you have time please let me know, as specifically as possible, where or how they were uncomfortable. I have five pairs of Patriots. I have an Allen Edmonds "C" width foot. (In many of their lasts) I purchase 10.5D, (knowing I'm usually a "C") and they are still tight over the vamp, right across the strap, and especially on the inside/medial aspect of both shoes.
> 
> I have to stretch them for a comfortable fit.
> 
> Thanks,


Specifically as possible: I have a pair of 13D calf Patriots. I wear a 13D in other AE shoes (MacNeil, Grayson, Walton and an older pair of Waldens). The Patriots are, as you mentioned, uncomfortably tight across the top in the area of the tarsometatarsal joint (maybe not that high up the foot but you get the point). They also bother the side of my foot around the fifth metatarsal (distally). I tried having them stretched but it really didn't help.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm not sure if you were referring to me, since I didn't claim to have any discomfort in the post you quoted. However, I will say that I buy all of my loafers such that they are tighter than comfortable at first. Sometimes, painfully so. If not, I end up with a sloppy mess of a shoe before their first resole. I did find the Waldens intolerable, but that was more as a result of the incessant squeaking when I walked and the plasticky leather.


I mistakenly copied your post when in fact I meant to ask "Uncle Bill" why he found Patriots uncomfortable.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> i'm a little intrigued by the Odenwald boot, if not to have a knockaround boot I can beat the crap out of. although, I don't think their product shots do much justice to their shoes. I'd be curious to see pics of these in the wild. not really a fan of the 4 eyelet look though on a boot


These are delightfully dowdy. They look like the boot that a comic character catches on their fishing line.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Trad-ish said:


> Specifically as possible: I have a pair of 13D calf Patriots. I wear a 13D in other AE shoes (MacNeil, Grayson, Walton and an older pair of Waldens). The Patriots are, as you mentioned, uncomfortably tight across the top in the area of the tarsometatarsal joint (maybe not that high up the foot but you get the point). They also bother the side of my foot around the fifth metatarsal (distally). I tried having them stretched but it really didn't help.


Thanks for the input. Although I'm known to be a big fan of Allen Edmonds, if I had to define one area that the company has fallen short it would be the shape of the lasts in several models. I do like the shape of the Patriot last.

As I've mentioned my foot is a "C" in most Allen Edmonds lasts and the fact that a "D" Patriot is still tight speaks as to why so many customers complain about Patriots being too tight. Fortunately I can get away with the 10.5D. I just got back two pairs that I had resoled by Nick at B. Nelson. I had them install their clean screw in metal toe taps on the new JR soles and combination heals.

I happy I can wear Patriots but I can understand why many cannot. I'll buy a few more pairs in anticipation of them being discontinued,...


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

127.72 MHz said:


> Thanks for the input. Although I'm known to be a big fan of Allen Edmonds, if I had to define one area that the company has fallen short it would be the shape of the lasts in several models. I do like the shape of the Patriot last.
> 
> As I've mentioned my foot is a "C" in most Allen Edmonds lasts and the fact that a "D" Patriot is still tight speaks as to why so many customers complain about Patriots being too tight. Fortunately I can get away with the 10.5D. I just got back two pairs that I had resoled by Nick at B. Nelson. I had them install their clean screw in metal toe taps on the new JR soles and combination heals.
> 
> I happy I can wear Patriots but I can understand why many cannot. I'll buy a few more pairs in anticipation of them being discontinued,...


I just received my first pair of Patriots in chocolate bitter suede, and I must say I love them! When talking to the SA they suggested sizing half size up, and and maybe even a width which would have given me an 11.5 E they did not have it. I ordered 11.5 D, and it is very borderline to snug. I have to be careful with the socks that I wear with them and across the very top part of the tongue area is where it is tightest. The toebox is absolutely fine though.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

127.72 MHz said:


> I happy I can wear Patriots but I can understand why many cannot. I'll buy a few more pairs in anticipation of them being discontinued,...


Discontinued?!? Oh No!


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

shell patriots $325 right now on shoebank


----------

